# Almost there....better start planning



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

My boyfriend and I have finally been pulled from the pool :clap2:and have been told we could get our visas in September subject to medicals and police checks.
Now that it all seems very very real, and instead of just looking at the millions of websites, books and reviews to get ideas on what to do and getting overpowered by information we can now actually start pencilling in some ideas.
As soon as we get our Visas we will start to contact companies, getting our cv’s out there, uploading them to websites etc etc. Is there a list or recruiters, other than the most popular SEEK, skilled British workers, Monster?

We want to see New Zealand before we decide where to settle (although settling will probably depend on available work) so are planning on flying in to Auckland spending a few days there to get over jet lag and then...... well we can’t decide, so this is where we need all you experts to give us some advice, do we hire a campervan, follow a bus route, stay in hotels, B&Bs, follow a certain itinerary?? What companies have brilliant reviews? Who can be trusted and who can’t? Do NZ have an equivalent to our trading standards or watchdog etc? Were both under 30, and not rich so we aren’t expecting luxury however we want to be comfortable.

If there is any advice you can give us, please do. 

Many Many Thanks

Michelle & John


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

*acceptance*

hi there,in the pool ourselves only a couple of weeks though,could you tell me a little about your EOI for eg points, ,work,quals etc?thanks


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

chellebubbles said:


> My boyfriend and I have finally been pulled from the pool :clap2:and have been told we could get our visas in September subject to medicals and police checks.
> Now that it all seems very very real, and instead of just looking at the millions of websites, books and reviews to get ideas on what to do and getting overpowered by information we can now actually start pencilling in some ideas.
> As soon as we get our Visas we will start to contact companies, getting our cv’s out there, uploading them to websites etc etc. Is there a list or recruiters, other than the most popular SEEK, skilled British workers, Monster?
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle & John

We were selected on the 26th January. Our paperwork is being looked over as we speak. Still waiting on the next stage.

We had our holiday last Nov/Dec. We were going to get a campervan until we were put in contact with someone who goes to NZ every year. They said the first time they went, they had a campervan and learnt quickly that it was less hassle to stay in BP's, B&B's or even hotels (if you want the luxury of the latter). 

When we made our enquiries we were quoted £3000 for 27days for a 4 berth with shower when booking from the UK. Booking from NZ, I don't know the cost, but it will be cheaper than booking from the UK. 

If you stay in Backpackers (BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand), you meet all nationalities and all ages which is the route that we went in the end and had a great time. We didn't do this because it was cheaper, we did it so we mingled with everyone else because a campervan may give you the freedom but also can isolate you a little.

We ended up hiring a car from the UK (1.4 Daihatsu and absolutely brilliant!) cost £999 which we picked up in Auckland. Again probably cheaper if you book out in NZ. We travelled 4500 miles round North and South Island. No-one could see that we were holidaymakers as all our stuff was in the boot, whereas a campervan, people know instantly that your'e on holiday.

Hope this helps
Dawn


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

philconnell said:


> hi there,in the pool ourselves only a couple of weeks though,could you tell me a little about your EOI for eg points, ,work,quals etc?thanks


Got in under qualification in a skill shortage area, was in the pool just over 12 months. Are you with an agency? we used Emigration Group Chester, they have done a good job so far. Good luck!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

chellebubbles said:


> Got in under qualification in a skill shortage area, was in the pool just over 12 months. Are you with an agency? we used Emigration Group Chester, they have done a good job so far. Good luck!


Didn't involve anyone else, hubby just sent his CV to 1 company and he was offered a job the next day.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

chellebubbles said:


> My boyfriend and I have finally been pulled from the pool :clap2:and have been told we could get our visas in September subject to medicals and police checks.
> Now that it all seems very very real, and instead of just looking at the millions of websites, books and reviews to get ideas on what to do and getting overpowered by information we can now actually start pencilling in some ideas.
> As soon as we get our Visas we will start to contact companies, getting our cv’s out there, uploading them to websites etc etc. Is there a list or recruiters, other than the most popular SEEK, skilled British workers, Monster?
> 
> ...


I can give advice on travelling, having done both islands extensively. One word of warning, South Island can be quite cool before Xmas, think of Scotland after that it can get bloody hot . The cheapest way to travel is using back packers (they are quite comfortable and civilised here) and use something like the magic bus for travelling. Hire cars and holiday parks are much cheaper than campervans plus a car will get you down the wilder roads. May be worth hiring a cheapo such as Car Rentals New Zealand | New Zealand cheap rental car alternative with Rent A Dent and 1st Choice rental cars. - Rent a Dent New Zealand. 
Its cheaper to fly to Christchurch and pick up a car there rather than take your car across on the ferry.

Try and get away from the main tourists centres to see a little of real NZ such as Gisborne, the Hokianga, up north and Karamea, Alexandra, down South. Another way of seeing some of North Island is to follow the volcanoes from White Island down to Taranaki. 

This is just a taster, only Japanese tourists can see NZ in a fortnight


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

The NZ equivalent to trading standards is the Commerce Commission and the NZ version of Which magazine is Consumer NZ - independent product ratings & reviews


----------

